# Has someone the gears 127T for myford ML7?



## troll (Aug 19, 2010)

Exist a gear of 127T. 
But does it enter the change gear guard?
Has someone photo?
Thank you


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 19, 2010)

CHANGE GEARS FOR MYFORD LATHES (40T - 127T)
That´s from http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/MYFORD_LATHE_USERS_NEW1.html
costs £15.95 inc VAT
I don´t think it will fit inside the gear guard, but leave the door open!
I don´t have one, my Super 7 has a gear box, so no picture, sorry.


----------



## lordedmond (Aug 19, 2010)

its not the same dp its much smaller( the teeth that is ) so the gear is only about as big as the largest one supplied, you need to get/buy a pair the 127 and its mate, as I have the norton gear box fitted I just use the myford metric conversion banjo set up



Stuart


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 19, 2010)

Stuart,

I think you will find the ones supplied by RDG are of the correct DP, and so the correct size, at least the few I have bought are.

Troll,

If they are not available, maybe you should contact our own John Stevenson, he specialises in oddball things, especially dividing plates with lots of holes in them. I'm sure he could easily give you a quote.

http://www.metoolsonline.com/index.php


Bogs


----------



## troll (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you 
only I want to know if someone has mounted, it is very big 6.45"


----------



## Mainer (Aug 19, 2010)

You might consider getting the gear pair 47/37. Its ratio is extremely close to the required 1.27:1.


----------



## lordedmond (Aug 19, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Stuart,
> 
> I think you will find the ones supplied by RDG are of the correct DP, and so the correct size, at least the few I have bought are.
> 
> ...



John

As you will ascertain from my old english place name I live only a stones throw from Myford when I was there last they had on their rack the smaller dp ones very fine teeth 

they were made of steel not the normal cast ones

Stuart


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry Stuart, it came across to me as though you were talking about the RDG ones.

What you are talking about is a 'normal' sort of fix for lathes that can't fit everything under the cover, but as you said, you need the matching pitch gear as well.

I think I saw in an early MEW about how to do it on your own lathe.


John


----------



## tel (Aug 19, 2010)

Martin Cleeve gives a lot of info on this in his book (Screwcutting in the Lathe) - well worth getting hold of a copy.


----------



## lordedmond (Aug 20, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Sorry Stuart, it came across to me as though you were talking about the RDG ones.
> 
> What you are talking about is a 'normal' sort of fix for lathes that can't fit everything under the cover, but as you said, you need the matching pitch gear as well.
> 
> ...



no problem John


----------

